# Do you care about windows?



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you guys care if your case has a window or not?


----------



## drade (Apr 25, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Do you guys care if your case has a window or not?




I do fo sho, because I love lights, windows are very cheap, and I have liquid cooling and I just love to look at it.

Also at lans, people dig windows.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 25, 2006)

also then u can pay lots of money and make your case look cool but the down fall is it has to be reel neet in the case because every one see's what u have and how dirty it is


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2006)

Windows are cool IF you are good at organization and have a pet peeve about it.


----------



## Keiki (Apr 25, 2006)

Yep, windows are a must for me, cuz I like to look at my computer parts from time to time and see if they're functioning properly... Yeah, im paranoid


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 25, 2006)

Windows are definitelly cool but I could do without one.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 25, 2006)

I Hate Windows all its full of holes and vulnerabilities n stuff... oh wait.. your talking about actual windows, yea windows are awesome becuase you get to see all your parts in action like fans and uv lights and oh the prettyness!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 25, 2006)

So long as it has function, like, allowing more air at lower fan speed, so it is quieter.......


Other than that I find most basic cases with windows to be dorky. Peeps don't even clean up wiring n' shit. :no:


----------



## markkleb (Apr 26, 2006)

My comp doesnt have a window and the inside is really nice.

The prob is my case sits on my left. A window would be worthless unless I get a Lian LI case(reverse)


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Apr 30, 2006)

No if I could I would have switched to Linux a long time ago already..

Oh sorry! Windows yes ofcourse I care about them. My case has a window even though the pc sits on my left. It doesnt matter. The lights light up the room at night so thats nice. I think a window is cool for people other then you. Everybody that sees my machine is like "woow cool" and stuff. So thats pretty funny.

 My rule of thumb with a window: Keep your machine,window and wiring clean.


----------



## devinXkillyou (May 17, 2006)

DR.Death said:
			
		

> also then u can pay lots of money and make your case look cool but the down fall is it has to be reel neet in the case because every one see's what u have and how dirty it is


 thats half the reason to have a window. so everyone can see how much time and money you put into your hobby, and, like DR.Death said, that you keep it free of dust and grime.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (May 17, 2006)

My comp. is pretty neat. When I get money later on, I'll get sleeved cables, so even if it's showing, it'll look neat. Plus, when I get my water cooling a week or so... damn, jealous people here I come!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 5, 2006)

Mmm I don't know. Windowed cases can look awesome in the way that you can see all the innards and (hopefully lack of) wiring. On the other hand, non windowed cases have a real clean classy look to them. A good example are some of Overdrive PC's cases. They take Lian Li cases and put two huge 120mm blowholes in the side. With two big holes like that you can still see inside, but it still has the clean look of having no window. http://www.overdrivepc.com/coolbluei/products/gallery.html


----------



## jforrer_08 (Jun 5, 2006)

Its pretty much what you want.. I'm a window fan then agian who really isnt... I just like to see all the stuff i got.. but if you dont really have anythang to show and wont.. then its pretty much just a waste of money..


----------



## Migons (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, if the case is cheap and low-end, then I don't want a window. But if the case is high-end and well-made, a window doesn't bother me. Right now I have Antec's enclosure with window, but I keep the case behind my table, so the window doesn't really have any purpose. I even don't have any lights in my case (no LED fans, cold cathodes etc.)...


----------



## TheRedKabong (Jun 21, 2006)

Never liked windows honestly, and my computer usually sits in an area that would block the purpose of a window.  When i built this last computer I specifically wanted a nice big case, no windows, all aluminum. I found the Cooler Master Praetorian (PAC-T01). Nice, simple, and looks like brushed steel.

I never got into the lighted fans, PSUs, and other lighted accessories you can get for the computers now.  Maybe im a stick in the mud, but it all seemed a little to MAC-ish to me, just give me a basic beige case from the 80's, as long as the comp kicks ass, the case doesn't mean too much to me. Functionallity over form is what im after, if it gets the job done, it doesn't really matter what it looks like.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 22, 2006)

Windows are great bling that actually offer some functionality such as you can keep an eye on things like fans, as some fans can die and you wont notice, obviously not a good thing if that fan ends up being the CPU fan or something.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> My comp doesnt have a window and the inside is really nice.
> 
> The prob is my case sits on my left. A window would be worthless unless I get a Lian LI case(reverse)


i have a lian li v1000 it sits on my left and i just love gazing into its beauty lol, its got a window


----------



## strick94u (Jun 22, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Do you guys care if your case has a window or not?


Mine has Antec drilled with holes at top of both sides in Big letters with a blue light and solid black case with blue lights on front simple yet nice to look at. no window for me


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 22, 2006)

Your better off drilling out a few Blow holes and adding some mid-flow 80-120mm fans to your case side........Much more functional than a window....Make them LED If your looking for the bling bling thing.

Windows don't matter to me....The performance Inside does.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sort of "have to" here now: I have a Windowed case*

I have to 'give a hoot' now about them!

You have one, you are sort of "forced" into keeping your case interior organized/clean/orderly (a good thing) using them!

See - I went & picked up an ANTEC "Super-Lanboy" aluminum case, & they come w/ one of those, prebuilt/preinstalled.

(Which I like, but have to 'deal with', in keeping case interior neat!)

I have noted that today's cases, + interior layouts, & architectures used on many mobos in SATA/SATA II etc. help a lot for keeping things MUCH neater than past case types did (even full tower units with more space on the inside).



* They're A-OK, but demand you do your 'homework' on your case interior is all...

APK

P.S.=> I need more lights - cathode tubes are probably "next in order" here... apk


----------

